# Best choice for online backup?

## Qu4rk

I'm look for that best choice for online backup of my important files?  I'm hoping to do the following:

make a back up of the files I select

encrypt them

tar.bz2 them

then upload the encrypted & compressed file to a server

Also, if people could give me any advise on the best place to get a server (my current thoughts are dropbox, but I'd like to hear others thoughts).

I'm a newbie at this so the easier the better, however, I don't mind getting my hands dirty as I know enough to make a script & set up cron, etc.

Thanks

----------

## tel

For unencrypted backups, I generally just use rsync.

For the encrypted backups, I use duplicity, which encrypts, then performs an rsync to save bandwidth.

In the past, I had been using my friend's server as a "free" off-site backup; however, I found the reliability lacking (unexplained downtime, but hey - it's his machine), so I just got an Amazon S3 account.  Not too expensive, reliable, and supports all of the above.

----------

## Hu

For best results, bundle, compress, and encrypt, in that order.  Encrypting first increases entropy, which decreases the effectiveness of compression.

----------

## myceliv

If you're not from Canada, then a simple solution could be tarsnap which is in portage. The tarsnap software uses a few additional tricks to minimize data xfer even beyond rsync. Of course you need to trust the software really keeps your data private, or analyze the tarsnap program. Still I would find it preferable to Dropbox, probably less expensive, too.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, I see  :Razz: 

http://www.tarsnap.com/legal-why.html#NOCANADIANS

----------

## Qu4rk

Thanks for the suggestions.  How about for the people with their own scripts, what would you recommend, like what commands & what not?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for my concern, I use all the time rsync to backup my stuff.

----------

## John R. Graham

When you say, "Online Backup," do you really mean backing up to a 3rd party?

- John

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I recommend CrasPlan www.crashplan.com

----------

## lefou

I use app-backup/duplicity. See http://www.nongnu.org/duplicity/features.html , e.g. rsync algorithm, gpg-encryption, many protocols, full and incremental backups, ... very easy to use.

----------

## Qu4rk

Ok, so it looks like duplicity is what I will go with.  I was looking into uploading it to an S3 account at amazon.  Does anyone know how secure S3 buckets are?

----------

## barrymac

 *Kasumi_Ninja wrote:*   

> I recommend CrasPlan www.crashplan.com

 

wow, unlimited managed storage for $5 or less a month! the features are incredible as well! thanks for the recommendation!

----------

## dirkfanick

You can upload your encrypted files to any server.

There are alot of free webspace-servers:

http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php

----------

